# Gianfranco Cecchele



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

He was at one stage a very well regarded spinto, but somehow disappeared from the scene. I looked up Wikipedia and could not even find his name in the English edition. His name is in the Italian Wikipedia. According to the translated text, he had cancer of some sort that forced him to give up his career. There is a full length video of him in Cavalleria Rusticana conducted by von Karajan in
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI4NDY2MDA=.html

Anybody has more detail of this wonderful tenor?


----------



## Soleil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Gianfranco Cecchele: A Great and Under-Publicized Tenor*

Please click
http://greatoperasingers.blogspot.com/2012/02/gianfranco-cecchele-great-and-under.html


----------



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately I am back in China now and could not get to that address (the great fire wall is at work). Will have to wait until May when I take my holiday in Singapore to read it.


----------

